# New Trek 5000 vs. Used 5200



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm in the market for a new carbon bike to replace my aluminum. I have an opportunity to buy a used Trek 5200 (I think it's about 4 years old). My local dealer has the 2006 5000. The 5200 is made in U.S.; I know the 5000 is made overseas. The 5200 has Ultegra 9-speed. The 5000 has an Ultegra/105 mix (mostly 105). The new 5000 is on sale for $1,500. Am I better off getting the used 5200 or the new 5000? I'm concerned about the TCT carbon frame, am I going to to regret not getting the OCLV. The alternative is to save some money and buy a new 5200. Thanks.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Get the new one. For the average rider, there's zero difference between TCT/OCLV or any other catchy name they atribute to a certain frame material. I'm still of the opinion that it's mostly mindgames anyway.

If I were in your shoes, I would be MUCH less concerned about a brand-new frame with warranty than a 4 year old frame (which may or may not be OK) every day of the week.


----------



## hell_on_wheels (Jul 26, 2005)

Trek dealers should also have 2006 Ultegra 10 speed epuipped 5200's on sale for $1999. If you can afford te extra cash, they're a great buy. If they don't have one in stock, ask them to order one for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (May 28, 2006)

That was a TdF sale only I thought... If it's still that price...jump on it!

- Chris


----------



## NedRyerson (Aug 7, 2006)

For what its worth - I picked my 5200 Ultegra 10 speed up at my LBS today...on sale for $1999. They happened to have my size in stock but had offered to order one if needed.


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

When I test-rode the 5000, my LBS had quoted a price of $2,400 to roder a 5200 in my size, none in stock. Also, they don't seem willing to make any deal because they have to special order all higher ends bikes. They keep mostly entry level models in stock.


----------



## Cycler64 (Jul 7, 2006)

I've looked at TCT carbon vs. OCLV carbon and, according to Trek's Customer service, TCT carbon is still designed and engineered by the same people who do OCLV, but the material is both made over seas _and made with material that is quite a bit heavier; 200 grams per square meter as opposed to 120 grams per square meter. (or 110 or 55, depending on the bike.)

So even though the Trek 5000's carbon would still absorb shock and make a smoother ride, it is still pretty heavy for carbon.

I would probably get the 5200, better components + better carbon = better bike._


----------



## hell_on_wheels (Jul 26, 2005)

SuperB said:


> When I test-rode the 5000, my LBS had quoted a price of $2,400 to roder a 5200 in my size, none in stock. Also, they don't seem willing to make any deal because they have to special order all higher ends bikes. They keep mostly entry level models in stock.


Any Trek Dealer should be able to get you a 5200 at the sale price of $1999. $2400 is the regular price, as Trek is closing them out (that's why they're such a great deal). If they're not willing to order you one at the sale price, that dealer is doing you a tremendous disservice. If you really want a 5200, I would insist they order one, or I'd take my business to another Trek Dealer.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

I ordered my 5200 triple last week for $1,850. Hoping to have it for Saturday!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The American made 5200 is "no more." The only Trek based upon the original 5000 series frame design is the Chinese 5000, and while it looks similar, it is a one-piece main triangle (not lugged and bonded) and is significantly heavier.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Richard said:


> The American made 5200 is "no more."



....And the 2007 Madone 5.0 will be priced around $2500-$2600....picking up right where the 5200 left off...


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> ....And the 2007 Madone 5.0 will be priced around $2500-$2600....picking up right where the 5200 left off...


Did I say that was a bad thing?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Richard said:


> Did I say that was a bad thing?


I wasn't implying anything one way or the other....just spreading the news.... 

Oh, and a correction...looks like the Madone 5.0 will range in price somewhere between $2500 and $2800...


----------

